# MSyellowfin trolling 10-15 Brief



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Trolled the nipple area on Saturday with my 77 year old father. Wound up catching two dolphin, one wahoo, and a mid size yellowfin tuna. Great day to be on the water, lots of radio chatter of billfish being caught, just not by us. My buddy "MacAttack" needs to change his screen name to Mr. Blue Marlin as he caught another blue Saturday, making two blues in two trips!

Now is the time to be out there!










Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a nice day to be out. Congrats!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a pretty Hoo.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Glad to see your father out there with you. My father is the same age and he enjoys every bit of fishing. Congratulations on a good memory.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a nice trip!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

My Ole Man is the same age, i am trying to get him out there. Well done!


----------

